# [Xorg-X11]~Error al cargar X~ (Open)

## cy5

Bien luego de instalar el gentoo y de haber pasado por algunos problemillas con las interfaces de red, parece ser que esta maquina es muy especial por que tiene doble de todo (dos interfaces de red, dos salidas de video, dos interfaces de sonido) el detalle es que tiene dos por que una no funciona y otras si,  por que segun me dicen un rayo daño las interfaces de video audio y red que vienen en el board y bueno hubo que recurrir a los pci para que esta pc funcionara... Bien funcionando y con gentoo cargado me encuentro peleando con el xorg bien me guie con el manual de instalacion de xorg. Mi tarjeta de video pci (la que sirve) es una Trident Microsystems CyberBlade/i1 bien me fui a mi make.con y agrege Trident en la Var Video_Cards quedando algo asi mi make.conf

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="gtk gnome qt3 qt4 -kde dvd alsa cdr X aac firefox ftp gb jpeg mp3 mpeg mplayer msn opengl pda pdf php quicktime samba scanner svg svga"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia fglrx trident"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

```

Bueno hice mi respectivo emerge xorg-x11 y luego de bastante tiempo hice el Xorg -configure y genere el archivo al final me dice que lo genero correctamente luego lo copie a /etc/X11/xorg.conf, luego edite algunas cosas como el mouse que no me detectaba y trate de bajarle la resolucion, bien hice el startx pero simplemente la maquina se colgo apenas se hace el startx la maquina queda inamobible, no hace nada ni con ctrl+c ni con ctrl+alt+backspace... bien me fije en el log del xorg en var y la unica clausula que encuentro con error (EE) es esta

```

(II) TRIDENT(0): initializing int10

(II) Attempted to read BIOS 64KB from /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:01:00.0/rom: got 0KB

Requesting insufficient memory window!: start: 0x20000000 end: 0x200fffff size 0x800000

Requesting insufficient memory window!: start: 0x20000000 end: 0x200fffff size 0x800000

(EE) TRIDENT(0): Cannot read V_BIOS

```

como que hay un problema de memoria ... en que parte del archivo xorg.conf se puede ajustar la memoria de video por que creo que es lo me esta dando lata... a no ser que sea otra cosa

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Y Vesa? Al menos saber si con vesa levanta el servidor X primero, y de ahi en mas centrarse sobre el driver de trident.

Salud!

----------

## cy5

 *Quote:*   

> Y Vesa? Al menos saber si con vesa levanta el servidor X primero, y de ahi en mas centrarse sobre el driver de trident. 

 

Vesa hay que configurarlo en el xorg.conf?

----------

## sirope

Vesa debería estar en tu make.conf para poder usarlo.

 *Quote:*   

> VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia fglrx trident vesa"

 

Y por supuesto debes especificar "vesa" en xorg.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Device"
> 
>     Identifier     "Card0"
> 
>     Driver         "vesa"
> ...

 

No vendría mal tu xorg.conf.

Saludoooosss

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

```
emerge  x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa
```

Y luego como dice sirope mas arriba: Driver "vesa"

Salud!

----------

## cy5

 :Confused:   luego de emerger los drivers de vesa y cambiar algunas cosas en el make.conf y xorg.conf sigo con el mismo error 

```

Requesting insufficient memory window!: start: 0x20000000 end: 0x200fffff size 0x800000

Requesting insufficient memory window!: start: 0x20000000 end: 0x200fffff size 0x800000 

```

despues de configurar los archivos de configuracion hay que hacer algo mas

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> Requesting insufficient memory window!: start: 0x20000000 end: 0x200fffff size 0x800000

 

Poca memoria de video para una resolución muy alta quizás? No creo, pero con probar... Que resolución / Cuanta memoria de video?

 *Quote:*   

> despues de configurar los archivos de configuracion hay que hacer algo mas

 

No

Salud!

----------

## ensarman

mejor postea tu xorg.conf

puede que le estes dando mucha resolucion a tu Servidor X o que sea mucha la memoria asignada. postanos tu xorg.conf para salir de toda duda

----------

## cy5

bueno despues de regresar de viaje me pongo a tratar de levantar las benditas x intente con vesa y manda el mismo error voy a poner el xorg.conf aqui 

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "glx"

#       Load  "dri"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

        HorizSync    31.5 - 35.1

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 60.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "trident"

        Card        "Trident Blade3D (generic)"

        BusID       "tridente"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth     16

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes    "1152x864"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

ok saludos

----------

## i92guboj

 *cy5 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>         BusID       "tridente"
> 
> 

 

Jejejeje, y yo todavía usando un bus PCI, por neptuno!   :Twisted Evil: 

Dale un repaso a la página man de xorg.conf (si, también eso tiene página de manual). En concreto esto:

 *xorg.conf man page wrote:*   

> 
> 
>        BusID  "bus-id"
> 
>               This specifies the bus location of the graphics card.  For PCI/AGP
> ...

 

Para no complicarte la vida, prueba a comentar esa línea con un '#', seguramente no necesites especificarlo. Pero si necesitas especificar ese parámetro, usa algo como: 

```
BusID "PCI:1:0:0"
```

----------

